# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'अफसर' इलाहाबादी की रचनाएँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

फ़लक उन से जो बढ़ कर बद-चलन होता तो क्या होता
 जवाँ से पेश-रौ पीर-ए-कोहन होता तो क्या होता

 मुसल्लम देख कर याक़ूब मुर्दा से हुए बद-तर
 जो यूसुफ़ का दुरीदा पैरहन होता तो क्या होता

 हमारा कोह-ए-ग़म क्या संग-ए-ख़ारा है जो कट जाता
 अगर मर मर के ज़िंदा कोहकन होता तो क्या होता

 अता की चादर-ए-गर्द उस ने अपने मरने वालों को
 हुई ख़िल्क़त की ये सूरत कफ़न होता तो क्या होता

 निगह-बाँ जल गए चार आँखें होते देख कर उस से
 कलीम आसा कहीं वो हम-सुख़न होता तो क्या होता

 बड़ा बद-अहद है इस शोहरत-ए-ईफ़ा-ए-वादा पर
 अगर मशहूर तू पैमाँ-शिकन होता तो क्या होता

 मुक़द्दर में तो लिक्खी है गदाई कू-ए-जानाँ की
 अगर 'अफ़सर' शहंशाह-ए-ज़मन होता तो क्या होता



Pesh hai Afsar Allahabadi ki Ghazal ek se badhkar ek Ghazal  pesh ki jati hai 
Famous Urdu Shayar  Afsar Allahabadi's Ghazal

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कुछ भी नहीं जो याद-ए-बुतान-ए-हसीं नहीं
 जब वो नहीं तो दिल भी हमारा कहीं नहीं

 किस वक़्त ख़ूँ-फ़शाँ नहीं आँखें फ़िराक़ में
 किस रोज़ तर लहू से यहाँ आस्तीं नहीं

 ऐसा न पाया कोई भी उस बुत का नक़्श-ए-पा
 जिस पर के आशिक़ों के निशान-ए-जबीं नहीं

 हर पर्दा-दार वक़्त पर आता नहीं है काम
 एक आस्तीं है आँखों पर इक आस्तीं नहीं

 दोनों जहाँ से काम नहीं हम को इश्क़ में
 अच्छा तो है जो अपना ठिकाना कहीं नहीं

 क्या हर तरफ़ है नज़ा में अपनी निगाह-ए-यास
 ज़ानू पर उस के सर जो दम-ए-वापसीं नहीं

 दोनों में सौ तरह के बखेड़े हैं उम्र भर
 ऐ इश्क़ मुझ को हौसला-ए-कुफ़्र-ओ-दीं नहीं

 वो महर वश जो आया था कल और औज था
 आज आसमाँ पे मेरे मकाँ की ज़मीं नहीं

 क्या आँख उठा के नज़ा में देखूँ किसी को मैं
 बालीं पर आप ही जो दम-ए-वापसीं नहीं

 पैदा हुई ज़रूर कोई ना-ख़ुशी की बात
 बे-वजह ये हुज़ूर की चीन-ए-जबीं नहीं

 ख़ैर आ के फ़ातिहा कभी इख़्लास से पढ़े
 उस बे-वफ़ा की ज़ात से ये भी यक़ीं नहीं

 ख़िलअत मिली जुनूँ से अजब क़ता की मुझे
 दामन हैं चाक जेब क़बा आस्तीं नहीं

 'अफ़सर' जो इस जहान में कल तक थे हुक्मराँ
 आज उन का बहर-ए-नाम भी ताज ओ नगीं नहीं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

न हो या रब ऐसी तबीअत किसी की
 के हँस हँस के देखे मुसीबत किसी की

 जफ़ा उन से मुझ से वफ़ा कैसे छुटे
 ये सच है नहीं छुटती आदत किसी की

 अछूता जो ग़म हो तो इस में भी ख़ुश हूँ
 नहीं मुझ को मंज़ूर शिरकत किसी की

 हसीनों की दोनों अदाएँ हैं दिल-बर
 किसी की हया तो शरारत किसी की

 मुझे गुम-शुदा दिल का ग़म है तो ये है
 के इस में भरी थी मोहब्बत किसी की

 बहुत रोए हम याद में अपने दिल की
 जहाँ देखी नन्ही सी तुर्बत किसी की

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तुम्हारे हिज्र में क्यूँ ज़िंदगी न मुश्किल हो
 तुम्हीं जिगर हो तुम्हीं जान हो तुम्हीं दिल हो

 अजब नहीं के अगर आईना मुक़ाबिल हो
 तुम्हारी तेग़-ए-अदा ख़ुद तुम्हारी क़ातिल हो

 न इख़्तिलाफ़-ए-मज़ाहिब के फिर पड़ें झगड़े
 हिजाब अपनी ख़ुदी का अगर न हाइल हो

 तुम्हारी तेग़-ए-अदा का फ़साना सुनता हूँ
 मुझे तो क़त्ल करो देखूँ तो कैसे क़ातिल हो

 हमारी आँख के पर्दे में तुम छुपो देखो
 तुम्हारी ऐसी हो लैला तो ऐसा महमिल हो

 ये अर्ज़ रोज़-ए-जज़ा हम करेंगे दावर से
 के ख़ूँ-बहा मैं हमारे हवाले क़ातिल हो

 इसी नज़र से है नूर-ए-निगाह मद्द-ए-नज़र
 मुझे हबीब का दीदार ताके हासिल हो

 हबीब क्यूँ न हो सूरत बी अच्छी सीरत भी
 हर एक अम्र में तुम रश्क-ए-माह-ए-कामिल हो

 ग़ज़ब ये है के अदू का झूट सच ठहरे
 हम उन से हक़ भी कहें तो गुमान-ए-बातिल हो

 मज़ा चखाऊँ तुम्हें इस हँसी का रोने पर
 ख़ुदा करे कहीं तुम दिल से मुझ पे माएल हो

 तुम्हारे लब तो हैं जान-ए-मसीह ओ आब-ए-बक़ा
 ये क्या ज़माने में मशहूर है के क़ातिल हो

 तुम्हारी दीद से सैराब हो नहीं सकता
 के शक्ल-ए-आईना मुँह देखने के क़ाबिल हो

 इसी रफ़ीक़ से ग़फ़लत है आह ऐ 'अफ़सर'
 तुम्हारे काम से जो एक दम न ग़ाफ़िल हो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वही जो हया थी निगार आते आते
 बता तू ही अब है वो प्यार आते आते

 न मक़्तल में चल सकती थी तेग़-ए-क़ातिल
 भरे इतने उम्मीद-वार आते आते

 घटी मेरी रोज़ आने जाने से इज़्ज़त
 यहाँ आप खोया वक़ार आते आते

 जगह दो तो मैं उस में तुर्बत बना लूँ
 भरा है जो दिल में ग़ुबार आते आते

 अभी हो ये फ़ितना तो क्या कुछ न होगे
 जवानी के लैल ओ नहार आते आते

 घड़ी हिज्र की काश या रब न आती
 क़यामत के लैल ओ नहार आते आते

 ख़बर देती है याद करता है कोई
 जो बाँधा है हिचकी ने तार आते आते

 फिर आए जो तुम मेहरबाँ जाते जाते
 फिरी गर्दिश-ए-रोज़-गार आते आते

 अज़ल से आबाद को तो जाना था 'अफ़सर'
 चले आए हम उस दयार आते आते

----------

